# why isn't britain called the united queendom



## Henny Penny (8 Apr 2009)

... seeing as they haven't had a king for over 50 years?


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

Why's Great Britain called "Great" Britain?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

Why is the sky blue and the government still in power ???


----------



## ney001 (8 Apr 2009)

If nothing sticks to Teflon, how does Teflon stick to the pan?


----------



## Firefly (8 Apr 2009)

Did you ever notice how all the roads seem to join up?


----------



## so-crates (8 Apr 2009)

Answers...
Henny Penny: Cos it has ONLY been 50 years 
Purple: Logically because it is the largest island in the British Isles but really cos it is like estate agent speak - adjectives sell
Ron Burgundy: Cos some things never change....
ney001: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teflon
Firefly: yes, yes they do! Oh my God! It's a conspiracy


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

Firefly said:


> Did you ever notice how all the roads seem to join up?


 
yeah yeah and they always seem to go somewhere........


----------



## ney001 (8 Apr 2009)

so-crates said:


> Answers...
> Henny Penny: Cos it has ONLY been 50 years
> Purple: Logically because it is the largest island in the British Isles but really cos it is like estate agent speak - adjectives sell
> Ron Burgundy: Cos some things never change....
> ...



Is that really you????
[broken link removed]


----------



## callybags (8 Apr 2009)

What does an occasional table do the rest of the time?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Apr 2009)

callybags said:


> What does an occasional table do the rest of the time?


 
Sign on and its all the governments fault, that poor table was once a full time table!!!


----------



## baldyman27 (8 Apr 2009)

Why is my dog looking at me like that?


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

ney001 said:


> If nothing sticks to Teflon, how does Teflon stick to the pan?



The short answer is that they etch the surface of the pan before coating and the teflon layer is partially trapped in the tiny holes.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Why is my dog looking at me like that?



What are you doing to it?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Apr 2009)

Is speeling and grammer really important ??


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Is speeling and grammer really important ??


 
Of coors.


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> What are you doing to it?


 
Barking at her.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Of coors.




Good idea, i need a beer.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Apr 2009)

If love is blind, why lingerie so popular ??

AND 

Why is marmalade not called orange jam ??

AND

Where is the middle of nowhere ??

AND

Who copyrighted the copyright symbol ??

AND

Why to pizzas come in square boxes ??

AND

If you see an endangered animal eating an endangered plant.....what do you do ?

AND

How much room do you need to swing a cat ?

AND 

Why is there not mouse flavoured cat food ?

AND FINALLY 

I think, therefore i am..........are you ?

Enjoy Easter


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> If love is blind, why lingerie so popular ??
> *Because lust isn't*
> AND
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanilla (9 Apr 2009)

Henny Penny said:


> why isn't britaih called the united queendom?


 
Homophobia, quite obviously.


----------



## macnas (9 Apr 2009)

You need much more than 6.5 feet to swing a cat. The cat is a cat of ninetails.


----------



## macnas (9 Apr 2009)

A cul-de-sac does not join up!


----------

